# Handgun barrel damage



## randyfukeway (Jul 7, 2008)

I recently purchased my first new Sig P220 .45. After I bought the gun I began having concerns with how the dealer stored all of the handguns for customer viewing. The majority of the handguns were displayed on wooden rack that has brass rods sticking up into the air. The gun was held in place by inserting the rod the end of the barrel. They were all attached by a security cable so anyone can pick the gun up without any assistance from the employees of the gun shop, review the gun and then replace it by placing the gun barrel over the brass rod.

The handgun appears to be in great shape. My question is, how easy would it be for someone reviewing this gun to incorrectly place the barrel over the brass rod and damage the rifling of the barrel? I would be surprised if a gun dealer would display handguns in a manner that would cause damage. It is too late for me to do anything about it now, but I am trying to decide if I need to plan spending the money for a replacement barrel.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Steel is a lot harder than brass.


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

Generally speaking brass should not damage the barrel.


----------



## randyfukeway (Jul 7, 2008)

*What about cleaning*

Thanks for the quick responses to my questions. I am glad to know that I have no reason to be concerned. The reason that my concerns started was when I bought a cleaning kit it included a muzzle protector that I learned was to protect the rifling in the event I clean the barrel from the muzzle end to the breach, which I do not intend to do. I starting thinking that if a cleaning rod could damage the rifling from the muzzle end, why would those brass rods not damage it as well. I bet I know the answer...the cleaning rod is harder than brass so it could possibly damage the rifling.

Thanks again for the immediate response. As a new handgun owner...I will be back!


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Concealed45_1911 said:


> Generally speaking brass should not damage the barrel.


Ditto.


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

the muzzle protector protects your muzzle crown when your trying to force a cleaning brush in and it flexes to one side causing you to hit the inner edge of the crown with the steel center wire of the brush. also alot of cleaning rods are rubber coated steel aluninum or othe materials that can hold abraisives and damage riflings.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

What are some examples that may cause the inside of the barrel to get damaged?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

1. Neglect
2. Squib Loads
3. NEGLECT
4. Foriegn objects (dirt, rocks)
5. Shooting the barrel until it's red hot
6. Neglect
7. Leading (causing overpressure)
8. Neglect

And if I forgot to mention it, the biggest cause of barrel damage is Neglect.
Zhur


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Zhurdan. There is a very small gouge inside the barrel of my new HK USP, I shot it for the first time this past weekend and when I field stripped at home after, I noticed the gouge. I checked the gun when I first bought it and I didn't see it there but I'm guessing the black powder residue got in the gouge and made it visible. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

How small is very small ? where in the barrel ? Does you HK have the polygonal rifling in the barrel ? If so and it is small you can probably lap it out. If you have a standard rifled barrel you could lap it but it will dull your riflings but you'll probably never notice any differance. The only concern I would have if its really small is early fouling leading to more damage.

just $.02 worth


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

> How small is very small ?


About 1/16"



> where in the barrel ?


Just past the block



> Does you HK have the polygonal rifling in the barrel ?


Yes


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

-Are there any signs on the exterior of the barrel?

-If you have a dental pick, run it along the barrel inside to see if it's just an optical illusion or if there is some serious depth to it.

-Is the 1/16" measurement the length of the crack?

-Was there any squib loads? (low power, possibly didn't push the bullet all the way out the barrel then smacked by the next round)

-Was the gun new when you bought it?

-Have you contacted HK for service posibilities?


Just some other thoughts. You might also want to take it into the shop where you bought it if they have a gunsmith. Being you bought it there, they'd probably look at it for free.
Hope that helps

Zhur


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

-Are there any signs on the exterior of the barrel?
*No*

-If you have a dental pick, run it along the barrel inside to see if it's just an optical illusion or if there is some serious depth to it.
*I will try that when I get home tonight*

-Is the 1/16" measurement the length of the crack?
*Yes*

-Was there any squib loads? (low power, possibly didn't push the bullet all the way out the barrel then smacked by the next round)
*Would I be able to tell during shooting? I don't remember feeling anything out of the ordinary although I had a lot of extraction problems (the empty case jammed half way out) out of 250 rounds of Remington UMC from Wal-Mart but I released the mag and totally cleared the chamber each time*

-Was the gun new when you bought it?
*Yes*

-Have you contacted HK for service posibilities?
*No but that is on my mind, I just got it last Weds.*


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Squib loads aka Primer only no powder or short powder load.
Common usage "Whoah, stop, that sounded like a squib" Usually happens in competition when you have a spotter or timer and it sounds a lot less powerful than a regular round. There is also a marked difference in felt recoil. 

Also, is the potential crack in the top center of the barrel?
If so, it may just be where the nose of the rounds are impacting the upper part of the chamber during the loading process. You may be able to just soak it out with a swab and some copper solvent, let it sit on it for a while, and wipe away. If you do find it to have some substance (the crack) stop shooting it immediately. Also, remember that with polygonal rifling, you are not supposed to shoot lead rounds thru it as it causes too much pressure because the lead bullets form too good of a seal.

Let us know.

Zhur


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Hey thanks Zhurdan, I will check it again tonight with your advice and see what happens.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> Also, is the potential crack in the top center of the barrel?


Yes, I tried copper solvent but it's still there.



> it may just be where the nose of the rounds are impacting the upper part of the chamber during the loading process.


Is this considered normal wear? I checked my P-01 barrel and saw nothing like that.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I guess it all comes down to if it's really a crack or just something visual. If there is any substance (depth) to the crack, I'd get it looked at before shooting it any more. I have a few pistols that get that little impact mark inside the chamber but it comes out. The only reason I even noticed it was because when emptying my pistol, I saw a corresponding mark near the tip of the bullet. You may want to just call HK and ask if they've heard anything like it, but I'd make sure if it has any depth to the crack first. Sorry I can't be much more help than that. Good luck.

Zhur


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

That's cool, you helped plenty, I really appreciate it. It's definitely more than just a mark that can easily be rubbed out, it does have depth, I used a mini screwdriver to feel the crevice. I'll check with HK, thanks again.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Next time, you should've had the gun store ship you a new one instead of buying it off the rack.

My local range stores their guns that way. My concern would be the firing pin, because some of the gun's barrel may be shoved or dropped onto the rod.


----------

